# making your own spoon caddy



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I was at fin feather fur yesterday and I found a plano box that looked exactly like the spoon caddy box so I looked at the # (3731) on the bottom of the box for $4.99 and it was the exact same box as the spoon caddy for $11.99.... that is a heck of a markup for a piece of foam!!!!! So all I have to do is find some closed cell foam that will fit the box and take a razer knife and cut some slots and I will be in busness....


----------



## fishinfool6369 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have been thinking about trying to make one of those too, thanks for the model number, just have to get the foam too, might have to make a trip to fin feather fur, never been there, is it a nice store?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes it is and even way better than gander mtn.rt 250 and I-71 ashland.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a picture of the spoon caddy I made. Got the rubbermaid tub at Wally world for $5 and the closed cell foam from a local packing company. Paid $10 for (6) 2' x 2' x 2" pieces (have enough left over for several similar projects). I cut the foam to pressure fit inside the tub, and once I got the proper fit I removed it, marked the slot locations with a red Sharpie, then sliced them and pressed the foam back into the tub. It will hold 144 small spoons or 72 large spoons double spaced. Works great and I have about $7 total invested.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

They have an awesome variey of tackle..... and they are in the process of stocking every thing up for spring right now....cases of everything at every row.. they are like a small cabelas.... and there prices are about the same... they have a huge variety ...but dont go there expecting to find a lot of deals......


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

That Is Fantastic!!!! I Am Goinna Try That Why Pay Those Prices???


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

FF&F is a beautiful store, but their prices are out of this world on fishing tackle.

I was browsing around there a few weeks ago. They wanted something like $5.99 for Hot N Tots and Wiggle Warts, and Shad Raps were like $7.49.

Their prices on hunting stuff didn't seem too bad.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I was lucky enough to get some closed cell foam from walleyeguy and here is my $4.99 spoon caddy....


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those home made caddys look great guys


----------

